# Foundations: Non MAC



## Akhirah (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

As much as we all love MAC some of us for various reasons look elsewhere for foundations, whether that be due to breaking out or like myself not finding a perfect colour match. I am currently looking for a HG foundation that matches my skin tone exactly and provides medium to full coverage. I guess i should point out that i would like to try a wide variety of brands not just the brands geared towards WOC, i was searching online and discovered that estee lauder, lancome, georgio armani, clinique all have started to cater for WOC i would love to hear about any experiences you may have had with these brands. For reference in MAC i was in between NC45-NC50-NW45. 

Thanks in Advance Ladies.


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am NW 47 in Mac Studio Fix and Studio Stick
I Do Not like Mac Studio Fix Fluid or Powder, I Do Not like Studio Tech 
My preference is MUFE and Prescriptives.  Right now, I really like MUFE HD Foundation and Mat+ Velvet.  

I have tried:
#80 in MUFE Mat Velvet
#180 in MUFE HD Foundation
Clinique Stay Brandy
MAC MSF Deep Dark
MAC MSF Loose Deeper Dark
Prescriptives Virtual Matte Pressed Powder in Level 6


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 21, 2008)

I LOVE my MUFE HD foundations!!! Best I've ever tried... I am an NC45 and I use #173


----------



## __nini (Oct 24, 2008)

MUFE & Px! Try the Flawless line in Tan or the next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's kind of warm so it should do the trick!


----------



## neonbright (Oct 26, 2008)

*Mary Kay Bronze 2 Sheer Mineral Pressed Powder.*


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't like MAC for foundation, but I have had luck with Cargo, MAFE and Prescriptives.  I think foundation as a whole confuses me.  Some people who are darker than me are lighter in foundations, when I have been to a counter many SAs (at the same counter) have had different ideas of my correct colouring and it stressed me out.  Some would have NC45 another would find me NW40 and so on.  It's so difficult cos I hate when it changes colour. I love Iman, but she turns orange by mid-day and if I go a shade lighter I will look like I am sporting flour on my face.  *rant over*


----------



## neeshie (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm NC43-45 ish and I love prescriptives

Tan/Tawny Virtual Skin
Level 4 Traceless Tiint
Level 4 Warm Mineral Foundation

Prescriptives are also very good about giving samples which last about a week or more so you get a good idea of what the foundation does - or doesn't do for you.


----------



## Akhirah (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, just an update last week i went shopping for a new foundation i stopped by clinique, estee lauder and lancome neither of which had my exact shade and in general had a limited choice of colours. A few of you suggested MUFE unfortunately its not easily available in the Uk, so im planning to check out Prescriptives next although last time i got the wrong colour match and as they dont do samples or refunds i was left stuck with a foundation i cant use. And the search continues.....


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 1, 2008)

I really like Laura Mercier, though I don't know if it's going to be an easy match for someone darker. Nars is great, too..


----------

